# Buy Laptop Ireland\Canada?



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Heading to Canada in a month or two. I need to buy a laptop. Would it be cheaper to buy it here in Ireland or would I be better to leave until I get to Canada?
Not looking for anything fancy.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Smiley, when do you move to Canada. We are thinking about emigrating to around Vancouver area. Never been before but we hav friends out there who love it. Do you know much about how well your paid out there and prices of renting?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Electronic equipment is, for the most part, cheaper in North America, I understand.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emma329 said:


> Hi Smiley, when do you move to Canada. We are thinking about emigrating to around Vancouver area. Never been before but we hav friends out there who love it. Do you know much about how well your paid out there and prices of renting?


When asking such questions you really should be more specific. What do you do for a living? You would receive about $10/hour for working in McDonalds and perhaps $500k+ for being a CEO of a company. What is it you want to rent, a one-bedroom apartment or a 4-5 bedroom house? How much is your budget for renting?


----------



## repap (Nov 1, 2011)

If you're close to the US when you arrive, buy it there. The US is cheaper than Canada.

In my own experience, the retail price is about 10% cheaper in the US and the sales tax is 7% lower from where I buy from in the US compared to Canada (Michigan Vs. Ontario). Depending on what you buy, you could save a lot. A friend of mine saved $300 by buying their MacBook in Detroit than in Ontario.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Auld Yin, my husband is a joiner and I am a nanny. We will be looking to rent a 3 bedroomed house and looking at around Vancouver. We have been told to look for around 45mins away from the cities. Do u know where there is a nice part of the country about 45mins from Vancouver maybe. We want the warmer part of Canada but where rent is more reasonable


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emma329 said:


> Hi Auld Yin, my husband is a joiner and I am a nanny. We will be looking to rent a 3 bedroomed house and looking at around Vancouver. We have been told to look for around 45mins away from the cities. Do u know where there is a nice part of the country about 45mins from Vancouver maybe. We want the warmer part of Canada but where rent is more reasonable


Firstly while Vancouver area weather is generally not as cold as the rest of the country it does get more than its fair share of wet weather.
Vancouver is very expensive for housing so finding a reasonable rental will mean looking outside the city. I'm not familiar with the surrounding communities but hopefully someone will be along to offer advice on that subject.
Neither of your jobs are on THE LIST so, more than likely, you will need pre-arranged employment before applying.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Ok thank you Auld Yin. I will look into our jobs for getting into Canada but we only spoke to a Canadian firm the other month who had come to England to give advice and we did an assessment there and then to see how our point scoring was and we had enough to get into Canada but thanks for bringing it up as we'll double check


----------



## iancollett (May 8, 2012)

Hi Smiley. Google bestbuy.ca or futureshop.ca for laptop prices as an indication. Advantage of buying here is that the power supply comes with a North American plug - so you don't have hassles of plug converters - although this could be a pain if you're going back to Eire and using it there mainly. Don't forget to add tax to prices because it won't be included (HST = 12% in BC). Sure cheaper in US and they've just changed the amount you can bring back duty free to $200 if staying over 24hrs.


----------



## IHateTaxis (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi. You'll have no problem finding good deals on a laptop once you get to Canada, the market is very competitive.
Roberta


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Hi Auld Yin, my husband is a joiner and I am a nanny. We will be looking to rent a 3 bedroomed house and looking at around Vancouver. We have been told to look for around 45mins away from the cities. Do u know where there is a nice part of the country about 45mins from Vancouver maybe. We want the warmer part of Canada but where rent is more reasonable


Please keep in mind that while it's all well and good to look for a place that far outside of Vancouver, the cost of petrol is higher in the Vancouver area than it is in the rest of the country... currently a litre of the cheapest grade of petrol is running between CAD 1.3369$/L - 1.389$/L.... and if you move out into the suburbs, you'll need a car to get around... there is local public transit but it can get expensive and takes at least an hour to get into the city.


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

Get it in Canada. Cheaper and you'll get customer support.


----------

